# Lipotrim diet



## Jonny_Boy (Jun 2, 2008)

Im new on here so thought id post up something. My girlfriends mum is on this lipotrim diet. Im sure there is other diets like this but im just going by what she is on. You just take 3 shakes a day and thats it. No food and plenty of water. She only started a week ago but is getting great results from it. Im looking to loose 3-4 stone so I was thinking of trying this myself and see how I get on. Iv been doing weights 3 times a week and iv started cardio every night and I was wondering how this type of diet would affect my workouts. Would I have the energy from these shakes to do weghts, cardio etc. Iv quite a heavy job so need plenty of energy for that. Another thing I was wondering I suppose you cant take protein shakes etc if doing this diet. Any info would b great. Iv been readin through the website and everyone seems very helpfull.

cheers


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

no, just no on anything and everything to do with this

post up a more realistic LONG TERM diet to get body fat down WHILST weight training


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

This kind of diet, if you can call it that, is really aimed at helping very overweight sedatery people loose weight qucikly for short periods of time without them having to make the effort of visiting a gym, and of course make the shake company loads of money.

Its not suitable if your doing any type of training and you will turn catabolic very quickly, it will not work if run for any length of time.

What you need, as lost soul says ^^, is a long term plan with a diet and training regime to get you there.

I'd begin by searching through and reading the threads in this section of the board. There are lots of good diet advice and programs already on here.

All the best for you, with dedication you will be able to acheive your goal


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I couldnt even do that diet for a day. I would feel dead weak.


----------



## JamesJamz (Oct 3, 2012)

Just spied this on the net - anyone else done this?


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

I dont agree with all of the comments above.

If you want to shift a lot of weight/fat quickly these keto diets work.

I lost 10kg in 10 weeks using Lighter life.

Since then I have tailored my own diets to bulk and cut.

Ive seen a few friends go through lighter life with great results.

Girlfriend is currently on Lipotrim.

Probably not ideal for body builders, but deffo useful to some.


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

AndyTee said:


> I dont agree with all of the comments above.
> 
> If you want to shift a lot of weight/fat quickly these keto diets work.
> 
> ...


I think everything has its place specially this for very overweight people the problem is many people who do this don't go to the gym and have no understanding of food so when they come off put it all back on again.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Its really important to have a plan for after you have reached your target weight using these diets.

If your eating habits remain the same as before the diet, your body will go back to how it was before the diet.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

You're being productized. Marketing is telling you this is a good idea, and you're buying it.

Should you do this? Hell no! Do it properly!


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

BigRedSwitch said:


> You're being productized. Marketing is telling you this is a good idea, and you're buying it.
> 
> Should you do this? Hell no! Do it properly!


I'm just doing the math.

If you run a serious calorie deficit you will lose serious weight.

The first time I restricted my calories to 1000 per day I did it without a product/service.


----------

